# Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch hier im Forum auf anrat eines Bekannten gelandet.
Bin 17 Jahre alt und heiße Daniel. 
Habe in den letzten Jahren einen Teich angelegt auf einem Grundstück etwas abwärts gelegen gegenüber der Zivilsation. Zuerst entstanden zwei kleinere Teiche, einer, der "Froschteich" mit geschätzten 60 Litern und ein zweiter, in dem 4 Goldfische planschten mit geschätzten 600 Litern. Dazwischen war eine Röhre eingegraben, sodass das Wasser aus dem größeren Teich in den Froschteich laufen konnte. Alles in allem war das aber keine wirklich schöne Variante. Dann endlich, im Winter (ja, die blödeste Jahreszeit hatte ich mir da ausgesucht gehabt) habe ich die beiden Teiche miteinander verbunden, vergrößert und tiefer gemacht, sodass die Fische auch dort überwintern können. Die Gesamtlänge des Teiches ist ca. 4-5 Meter, Durchmesser an der breitesten Stelle ca. 1,50 Meter, also eher länglich das ganze. Leider habe ich in meinem Eifer damals einen wirklich schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht, der nun leider nichtmehr auszumerzen ist: Ich habe die Ufer steil abfallend gemacht, und keine wirklichen Sumpfzonen etc angelegt. Mein Glück war, dass der Teich von einer Seite abfallend verläuft, das heißt, ganz hinten links gehts 30cm tief senkrecht runter, dann erstmal 2-3 Meter von 30cm auf ca. 90cm abfallend, dort konnte ich also doch ein bisschen Grünzeug ansiedeln und den Teich ein bisschen natürlicher gestalten, dann ganz vorne gehts wieder senkrecht runter auf 1,50 Meter tiefe, dieses Loch wurde extra angelegt, um den Fischen im Winter Schutz zu bieten. Soweit zur Theorie.

Angepflanzt wurden Seerosen, die Namen weiß ich leider nicht. Es handelt sich um weiß blühende Seerosen, zwei Exemplare, eine rot-rosa blühende Seerose sowie eine gelb blühende Seerose. Alle Exemplare habe ich noch von dem alten Teich und sind somit schon relativ große, kräftige Exemplare. Leider sind alle Seerosen in Töpfe gepflanzt, die einfach auf dem Teichboden stehen, das ist für mich natürlich praktisch, ich kann im Herbst die töpfe einfach rausholen und die Blätter abschneiden, so kann ich Schlamm verhindern. Zudem können die Wurzeln die Folie nicht beschädigen. Allerdings muss ich die Seerosen dieses Jahr mal umtopfen, da kommt die Frage auf, in welche Erde? Weiter hinten ist ein größerer Batzen (so ca, 1,50 im Durchmesser) mit __ Schilf, der Schilf ist zusammengewachsen, man kann ihn einfach im Herbst mitsamt dem Ballen rausheben, abschneiden und wieder einsetzen. Desweiteren ist eine noch mir unbekannte Pflanze im Teich. Alles in allem wohl wirklich zu wenig Pflanzen, ein Grund weshalb das Wasser immer so siffig grün ist, doch oh Wunder, den Fischen gefällts. Technik gibt es am Teich gar keine, da er 3km vom nächsten Stromanschluss liegt, in der Wildnis. Die Fische sind allerdings schon seit 3 Jahren im Teich, Winter wie Sommer, bisher ist kein einzigster eingegangen, und das sind mindestens schon 30 Goldfische und eine __ Rotfeder (da muss ich mal abfischen, sind zu viele  )

Außenrum habe ich den Teich mit größeren Steinbrocken gestaltet, Bruchsteinmauern angelegt, mit Farnen und __ Hosta, sowie Baumwurzeln angepflanzt und angelegt. Letztes Jahr habe ich dann noch eine kleine Bucht neben dem Teich angelegt, eine Sumpfwasserzone, immer wenn der Teich voll ist, kann das Wasser in diese Zone ablaufen. Die Zone ist bereits kräftig und toll mit Schilfen, __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilien bewachsen. 

Neben dem Teich steht ein selbst gebautes Gartenhäußchen, ein langes Rohr endet direkt über der tiefsten Stelle am Teich, dort läuft bei Regenwetter immer das gesamte Regenwasser, dass auf die Dachfläche fällt hinein. Ganz witzige, aber auch lebensnotwendige Konstruktion. An dieser Konstruktion wachsen dann Kletterrosen etc hoch.

An dem gesamten Teich, sowie Teichumlandschaft und Garten werkel ich jetzt seit 7 Jahren, ich glaube, langsam bin ich mit allem zufrieden. Heute komme ich mal wieder hin, dann werde ich aktuelle Bilder machen.
Ein paar ältere Bilder habe ich noch auf dem Server, die werde ich dann mal hochladen.
Achso ja, für die Neugierigen: Mittels eines Solarmoduls und einer kleinen Oxydationspumpe habe ich eine Art Sauerstoffzufuhr gebaut, das heißt, immer wenn die Sonne auf das Model scheint, wirbeln Luftblasen das Wasser etwas auf, mittels eines kleinen Schlauches, der ins Wasser hängt. Bringt zwar nicht die Welt, war aber so eine kleine Bastelei von mir.

So, jetzt entschuldigung für den langen Text, wollte aber alles genau beschreiben vorher.

Liebe Grüße,
Echinopsis (wenn sich jemand wundert woher der Username kommt, Echinopsis ist eine Kakteenart, ein Zweithobby von mir  )


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

So, Bilder habe ich leider nichtsmehr großartig tolles gefunden, der Teich ist immer nur Schnittweiße zu sehen und die Bucht garnicht. Werde euch Mittag Bilder machen.

Bis dann,
Echinopsis


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Guten Morgen Echinopsis

Herzlich Willkommen:willkommen
Hast Du einen Vornamen für uns ?
Schön das Du Kakteen als Hobby hast . Da kannst Du uns vielleicht im Gartenteil Tips geben wenn Fragen kommen .
Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht und den Fotos  
Ich schreib später noch was dazu mich zieht es ganz dolle in den Garten 
Super Wetter bei uns 
Ufermatte mit Pflanztaschen fällt mir auf die Schnelle ein .

Lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Alex,

ja, heiße Daniel, steht aber im ersten Posting ganz oben. 
Würde mich über eine ausführliche Antwort dann freuen.

Liebe Grüße!
Echinopsis


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Daniel 

Wie versprochen mein Komentar zu Deinem Paradies .
Jetzt auf meiner Terrasse nach getaner Arbeit schreibt sich das besser .
Hab heut meine Begonien und Geranien gepflanzt .
Also  das ganze Teichumfeld gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut 
Das Du ne 2 - 3 Meter 30cm Zone hast ist ja Super .
Die füllst Du mit einem Kies/ Lehmgemisch so auf , das Du von 0 auf 30 cm kommst . Für den Bereich gibts schon mal tolle Wasserpflanzen .
An den steilen Wänden würd ich ne Ufermatte anbringen. 
Die schützt die Folie vor den UV Strahlen und sieht gut aus .
An die Ufermatte nähst Du  mit Angelsehne Pflanztaschen . Aber vielleicht gibts das auch fertige Ufermatte mit Pflanztasche zu kaufen . 
In die Pflanztaschen setzt Du dann Sumpfschwertlilien . Das sind gute Nitratverwerter und die blühen auch ganz toll . 
Die Seerosen pflanzt Du in ein Kies/Lehmgemisch . Bloß keine Teicherde !
Bei Werner gibts dann noch mineralische Düngekegel die Du in den Wurzelbereich der Seerose stecken kannst .
Eigentlich gehört ja Schilf nicht in den Teich , weil es Rizinome bildet, die die Teichfolie durchbohren können .
Da Du das Schilf aber im Herbst herausnimmst und es somit unter Kontrolle hast denke ich kannst Du es im Teich lassen , verbraucht ja auch viel Nitrat.
Fische hast Du viel zu viele drin obwohl ich denke das Du mehr als 2000 Liter im Teich hast . 
Meine Meinung ist für 20 Goldfische ein neues Zuhause suchen .
Aber besorg Dir erst mal einen Wassertest und prüfe die Wasserwerte .
Hast Glück gehabt das bis jetzt alles Gut gegangen ist 
Für so viele Fische benötigt man eigentlich Filtertechnik .
Das mit dem Solarmodul und dem Luftsprunder kannst Du ja mal genauer beschreiben . Vielleicht baut es ja dann auch jemend nach der auch kein Stromanschluß hat .
An sonsten hast Du Dir wirklich was schönes geschaffen 
Nun nochmal ranklotzen und den Teich auf Vordermann bringen . Dann wird das Wasser auch Klarer. 

Lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo axel,

vielen Dank für deine Tips, die ich gerne umsetze!

Liebe Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo, 

ich nochmal.

Habe eben die aktuellen Fotos hochgeladen.

Erstmal zur Pumpe: Das war mal ein Solarmodul aus dem Hause Beckmann, bereits schon über 6 Jahre alt, die Pumpe hat leider das zeitliche gesegnet, so habe ich das ganze (also die Modulfläche) mit einer Sauerstoffpumpe verkabelt, und von der Sauerstoffpumpe ein kleines Schläuchen in den Teich fixiert. Wenn nun die Sonne scheint geht die Pumpe, brummt auch ganz schön das ganze, es kommen halt leider nur Sauerstoffblasen, wird nicht gefiltert usw.

An Alex:

Hab noch ein paar Fragen:

Wenn ich die Ideen von dir umsetze, speziel die Ufergestaltung, da sollte ich wohl am besten dazu den ganzen Teich leer machen, oder? Und dann am besten auch gleich alle Fische raus und den Teich neu gestalten? Ist dazu jetzt wirklich die beste Zeit, oder lieber bis zum Herbst damit warten? Und wenn ich es mache, würdest du auf den Teichboden noch eine zusätzliche Folie legen, sodass der Kies, den ich einbringe, nicht irgendwann die Folie beschädigt? 

Fragen über Fragen, aber so langsam wirds. 

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Daniel

P.S: Anbei ein Foto der Pumpe in Aktion bei Sonnenschein sowie aktuelle Bilder vom Teich, die Seerosen kommen auch langsam. Sowie die kleine Teichbucht, das Überlaufbecken, das bereits dicht bewachsen ist.


----------



## DanielM (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Daniel

Ich bin auch neu hier und wollte eigentlich so schnell keinen Beitrag in dieses Forum setzen. Aber als ich das hier gelesen habe wurde ich stark an mich erinnert.

Ich bin jetzt 29 und habe meinen Teich mit 15 Jahren gebaut und habe damals ähnliche Fehler gemacht wie du. Der Teich steht in dem Garten meiner Mutter und ich konnte mich, weil ich weggezogen war, nicht mehr darum kümmern. Doch das hat sich geändert und ich habe viel dazugelernt(wozu dieses Forum nicht wenig beigetragen hat).  Danke dafür!!!

Das du keinen Stromanschluß zur Verfügung hast ist sehr schade. Das bedeutet aber auch das du deinen Teich so naturnah wie möglich gestalten solltest. Das heißt viele Pflanzen und vor allem unterwasser. Wie Axel schon erwähnt hat mußt du die Population an Fischen im Teich unbedingt verkleinern.

Den Fehler mit dem "Steilen Ufer" habe ich auch gemacht. Aber Gott sei Dank noch genügend Folie am Rand übrig um das Ufer besser zu gestalten. Vielleicht hast du auch genug überstehen. 

Übrigens: Geniale Idee mit dem Solarmodul. Werde mir mal Gedanken darüber machen wie ich sowas bei mir einsetzen könnte.

Grüße von dem der auch Daniel heißt


----------



## DanielM (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Ufergestaltung. Ich denke das es nicht mit dem Zustand von vorher zu vergleichen ist. Natürlich könnte man das noch mit der Ufermatte von Axel verbinden um das Ufer noch sicherer zu machen und mehr Pflanzmöglichkeiten zu haben.

PS: mein Teich befindet sich noch in der Umbauphase, also bitte nicht so genau hinsehen.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Daniel,

na, das sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus, und schönes, klares Wasser.
Ich hab nurnoch ein Problem: Woher bekomme ich soviel geeignete Wasserpflanzen, ohne gleich ein ganzes Vermögen ausgeben zu müssen? In der Natur grabe ich nicht gerne Pflanzen raus, das muss wirklich nicht sein! 

Grüße,
Echinopsis

P.S: Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus meiner Umgebung, der Goldfische haben möchte?


----------



## axel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Daniel 

Als erstes mal einen Wassertest besorgen und das Teichwasser testen .
Dann so schnell wie möglich ein neues zu Hause für die überzähligen     Fische    finden und umsetzen.
Wenn der Wassertest schlecht ausfällt ein Teilwasserwechsel machen .
Als nächstes Ufermatte mit Pflanztasche besorgen . Oder  Ufermatte und Pflanztaschen dran nähen .
Kies / Lehm Gemisch besorgen . Eventuell Spielsand wenns nicht zu teuer wird .
Wasserpflanzen besorgen wenn alles andere da ist .
Dann das Wasser nur so weit ablassen das die Pflanzzonezone frei ist .
Ufermatte verlegen und Pflanzzone mit Kies/ Lehm Gemisch befüllen .
Pflanzzone bepflanzen .
Wasser wieder auffüllen .
Wenn die Anzahl der Fische reduziert ist , die Wasserwerte OK sind und noch genügend Wasser im Teich bleibt kannst Du die Fische drin lassen .
Vielleicht wissen die anderen noch was besser ist . 
Wie Du siehst Bedarf es einer guten Vorbereitung und Planung .
Viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei 

Ach so noch eins . Ich würd unter dem Kies Lehm/ Gemisch entweder Folie oder Ufermatte darunter legen . Ich hab einen alten Rasenteppich der schon lange der Witterung ausgesetzt war darunter. Denke die schädlichen Stoffe die vielleicht drin waren, sind ausgewachschen gewesen. 

lg
axel


----------



## DanielM (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Daniel

Auf alle Fälle kannst du einen Teil der Pflanzen aus deinem Überlaufbecken im eigentlichen Teich verwenden. Denn im seperaten Becken können sie nicht die überschüßigen Nährstoffe aufnehmen welche die Ursache für dein Algenwachstum sind. Noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen rein und dann nach und nach aufstocken. So mach ich es auch. Immer mal 1 oder 2 Pflanzen kaufen und in den Teich setzen.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier - und ein langer Text!*

Hallo Daniel,

stell Deine Goldfische doch hier im Flohmarkt ein (möglichst mit PLZ im Betreff) - das bringt eventuell mehr, als hier im Thread...


----------

